# New In Town



## CalHaunt22 (May 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm Kyle and I am a person from Cail interested in haunting. Right now I'm a Jr. in high school and have worked at our local charity haunt for the past 4 years now. Pretty soon I'll be out in the the real world trying to make a living and if that living can be haunting it would be a dream come true. In truth I have no idea how the haunt industry works, if it's full time, how to make a decent profit, etc. So I please ask for any and all advice, tips, suggestions, references, anything to get me started. Thanks for taking the time to help and I look forward to meeting my fellow Halloween enthusiasts.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Kyle.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Kyle


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Kyle. Good luck with your venture!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cal There are many threads here that discuss the haunt industry. Feel free to browse the forums as you have time and you are certainly welcome to post any questions you might have in those threads.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome again! I am sure you will find plenty of leads here and information on all aspects of haunting and working in haunts.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Kyle


----------



## CalHaunt22 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you every one for the warm welcomes I can tell this is a great site!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome. There's a well-established Make and Take group in your area...look up "CALHaunts.com" and they should be happy to see you. If you'd like to drive a bit further, our further-south Make and Take group is in San Diego.


----------



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

Welcome Kyle I'm also in Cali I am expanding my haunt and looking to go pro next year welcome to the forum


----------

